# Pictures of the Yarn Dance shop



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As you walk in the door this is the view to the left









This is the little classroom area









This is what is to the right of the door









The sofa and books also to the right of the door









This is the machine knitting room and the bins of sock yarn









And here is a picture of me at work today


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that I have been bitten by the green eyed monster...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah, how lovely. 

You look so pretty and professional, Marchwind. 

I will be the one over there rifling through the sockyarn bins. (which your picture doesn't show very well). LOL. I see purple and some self-striping....<leans closer to screen>.

Are you getting some business in there? 
Thanks for the pics! & the best of luck.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww, GAM I'm sorry, I should have taken better pictures of the sock yarn bins for you. Next time I will, maybe Sunday when I go back to work (at my other job). There is some beautiful hand dyed yarn from Lorna Laces that you might really like. We are still getting orders coming in. Today a huge box of Malabrigo came in.

I was pretty busy today, we had day two of the beginning knitting class and several people stopped by including a few friends and an ex-boyfriend. When I'm not chatting with people or selling stuff I'm knitting and checking in here. I think I like my job


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwww, GAM I'm sorry, I should have taken better pictures of the sock yarn bins for you. Next time I will, maybe Sunday when I go back to work (at my other job). There is some beautiful hand dyed yarn from Lorna Laces that you might really like. We are still getting orders coming in. Today a huge box of Malabrigo came in.

I was pretty busy today, we had day two of the beginning knitting class and several people stopped by including a few friends and an ex-boyfriend. When I'm not chatting with people or selling stuff I'm knitting and checking in here. I think I like my job


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I wish I had a LYS! Do you sell 12" circs that are NOT bamboo?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> A
> 
> I was pretty busy today, we had day two of the beginning knitting class and several people stopped by including a few friends and an ex-boyfriend. When I'm not chatting with people or selling stuff I'm knitting and checking in here. I think I like my job



Now THAT's a job, that's not a job! Play with Pay. How much better can it get?

Marchwind, you're a lovely looking lady.

Angie


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Oooh, love the yarn shop! And so nice to see you!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG!!! And you get to work there! I would be in heaven!!!!!! The shop and classroom area looks very nicely put together and the _help_ looks very friendly! Good luck with the grand opening!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yankeeterrier I know we sell 16" I'm not sure about 10" but I will ask. Yesterday was only my second day to work there(because of the holidays) so I'm not fully familiar with the stock and new stuff is always coming in. Was there a particular size you were interested in? I'm curious what are you using them for?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

What a wonderful place! Your project list is going to grow exponentially! Thanks for sharing


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Yankeeterrier I know we sell 16" I'm not sure about 10" but I will ask. Yesterday was only my second day to work there(because of the holidays) so I'm not fully familiar with the stock and new stuff is always coming in. Was there a particular size you were interested in? I'm curious what are you using them for?



12" circs 6,7,8 or 9. I use them for the legs of wool longies for my son. I have one pair of each and prefer to do both legs at the same time. I can find bamboo, but I prefer metal. No rush by any means.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

What a wonderful shop. It was nice to put a face with your name as well. I think it will do really well. It is cozy and homey and there is LOTS to purchase. Great job!!!


----------



## littlesheeps (Jan 1, 2010)

_GREAT_ job on the shop, Marchwind! Looks so comfy and inviting. Our local yarn shop hosts a spin-in every other Sunday afternoon... we just gather and gossip and spin for a few hours. Fun stuff. littlesheeps in NM


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I really wouldn't mind going to work, it looks great! 

Like the others, nice to be able to put a face to the name!


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

very very nice...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

March, that is an awesome place to work! I would LOVE a job like that.
Great to have a face in my mind for you now too!
You simply must feel of all the yarn possible for me.


----------



## toadshadegal (Jun 10, 2008)

What a nice shop and so roomy. Every store I have ever been into was so crammed full you can barely walk around and I always suffer from sensory overload I shop there. Do you get a discount? If I worked at a yarn store, I probably would spend my entire paycheck there every week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL, MamaJ I will make sure I pat every skein for you 

Toadshadegal, I do get a discount. But because I'm a spinner I really don't have much of an urge to buy yarn, it's the books, magazines, and things I may be in trouble with.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!! So nice and neat and comfortable looking!


----------

